# الطاعة العمياء _ أنتوني كونياريس



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

*الطاعة العمياء

بقلم الأب أنتوني كونياريس

كتب المطران إشعياء – مطران إيبارشية دنفر بكولورادو – عن الطاعة العمياء في خطاب نشر بتاريخ 28 أكتوبر عام 1998، هذا ما قاله: "لا نجد في أي مكان في شهادات الكنيسة سواء المكتوبة أو الشفهية أن الشخص يجب عليه أن يمارس الطاعة العمياء لأي شخص آخر ... عندما نكتشف المسيح داخلنا ونقبل أننا مخلوقين على صورته. هو يتبنانا لا كعبيد بل كأحرار وكأبناء وبنات أحباء (غلا 4: 1-7).

لكي يكون لأحد طاعة عمياء لشخص آخر، سواء إن كان حبيب أو سيد أو مرشد روحي، هذا معناه أن هذا الشخص لم تعد لديه إرادة حرَّة، بل قد سلَّمها إلى مخلوق آخر.

عندما يُسلِّم شخص مسيحي إرادته الحرَّة للمسيح، الرب ينقيها ويُرجعها إليه، لكي تكون طاعته من ذلك الحين فصاعداً قائمة على المحبة فقط وتمارس من خلال تلك الإرادة الحرَّة.

عندما أظهر ربنا طاعته للآب من خلال إخلاء ذاته من مجده، صائراً واحد منّا، فعل ذلك من خلال ممارسة تلك الإرادة الحرَّة. لقد كانت إرادة حرَّة في محبة طائعة للآب، هي التي قدمت الذبيحة الأسمى.


روح الطاعة العمياء مع إماتة الإرادة الحرَّة هو لا شيء أكثر من عبادة أصنام".
حقيقة أن الله أعطى لنا عقل وإرادة حرَّة تشهد بحقيقة أنه لا يريدنا أن نمارس طاعة عمياء لأي شخص، بما فيهم ذاته.


طاعة واعية لا عمياء:


قال الرب يسوع: "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أنَّ لكم فيها حياة أبدية وهي التي تشهد لي، ولا تريدون أن تأتوا إلىَّ لتكون لكم حياة" (يو 5: 39، 40)، هل هذا له أي صلة بطاعة عمياء؟


قال داود النبي: "ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب" (مز8:34) هل هذا له أي صلة بطاعة عمياء؟


عندما بشَّر الملاك العذراء مريم وأعلن لها أن الله سيستخدمها لدخول المخلص إلى العالم، لم تقدم العذراء طاعة عمياء بل طاعة واعية. لقد سألت الملاك: "كيف يكون هذا وأنا لست أعرف رجلاً". عندما سمعت إجابة الملاك "الروح القدس يحل عليها وقوة العلي تُظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله"، أجابت: "ليكن لي كقولك". هل هذه الكلمات لها أي صلة بطاعة عمياء؟ إن طاعتها لم تكن عمياء، بل طاعة يقظة وواعية جداً، طاعة صوَّرت إستجابة العذراء الحرَّة بشكل كامل.


الإيمان ليس أعمى:


يدعونا الله أن نُفتش الكتب المقدسة، ونسعى وراء الحقيقة، وندرسها، ونتذوق وننظر، وبكل حرية – لا بشكل أعمى - نقبل حقه. الإيمان ليس أعمى. في الحقيقة، الإيمان يفتح عيوننا لكي ترى أكثر بكثير مما كانت تراه من قبل. يجب أن يكون الشخص حذراً من أي إنسان يريد أن يكسب السيطرة المطلقة على عقولنا من خلال المطالبة بالطاعة العمياء. نجد هذه الظاهرة بشكل ثابت عند زعماء العبادات. زعيم الطائفة أو المعلم أو المرشد الأعلى يصير المُفسِّر الوحيد لكل الأشياء. لا يُسمح لأحد بأن يستجوب تفسيره. إذ ينبغي على الشخص أن يقبل ما يقوله لمجرد أنه هو الذي قاله.


مثل هذه الطاعة العمياء لفرد واحد هي عبادة أصنام. إنها عبادة الزعيم أو المرشد الأعلى بدلاً من الله، إنها تحرمنا من عطية الإرادة الحرَّة التي أعطاها لنا الله، والتي يحترمها هو ذاته كثيراً. بإعطائه لنا إرادة حرَّة، إتخذ الله مخاطرة كبيرة بإتمانه إيانا على القدرة الرهيبة لرفضه.


كما قال بول إفدوكيموف: "القوة الجبارة على رفض الله هي الحرية الإنسانية في أقصاها". لماذا؟ لأن الله إختار أن يخلق أولاد وبنات لا دمي وأناس آليين.


عبادة الفرد في الأرثوذكسية:


حذَّر مرة رئيس الأساقفة لعازر بوهالو - رئيس أساقفة أوتوا - مجموعة من الموعظين أن ظاهرة عبادة الفرد الموجودة في العبادات الأخرى قد تظهر حتى في الأرثوذكسية، فكتب: "ليس هذا وضع طبيعي مطلقاً بالنسبة للعلمانيين في الكنيسة بأن يطالبوا بالطاعة العمياء لأب شيخ أو حتى لكاهن الإبارشية، حتى ولو كان هذا الأب واحد من القلائل الكهنة في أمريكا اليوم، الذي يمكن دعوته بحق "أب روحي".


في الحقيقة، حتى الحياة الرهبانية لا يجب أن تكون في طاعة عمياء. هذا يتناقض مع المفاهيم الأساسية لمعنى الإيمان، وبلا شك مع تعاليم الأرثوذكسية في ما يمثله شعب الله ... يجب أن تكون حذراً جداً من أي إنسان يريد أن يكسب مثل هذا التحكم الكامل على عقلك وأفكارك، بحيث لا يسمح لك بالمشاركة بحرية، وأن تتبصر في الأمور بشكل حر وعقلاني، وأن تختار ما بين الأفكار التي قد تبدو متعارضة، ومدارس الفكر المختلفة. إنَّ الحقيقة لا تخاف من المكاشفة والمقارنة.


إذا كان لديك كاهن أبرشية يحاول رعايتك بإسلوب يسعى به للسيطرة على طريقة تفكيرك أو عزلك أو يصِّر بوجوب حضورك في كنيسته بالذات كل أحد، وأن تعطيه جواباً عن أينما تذهب، يجب عليك أن تهرب منه كما من ثعبان سام. يجب أن تكون مرتاباً وحذراً جداً من أي شخص - حتى ولو شيخ - يسعى لعزلك ويطالبك بطاعة مطلقة أو حتى بطاعة مُفرطَّة.


إن وجدت نفسك تعتقد بأن خلاصك يعتمد على شيخ ما أو أب روحي، وقد توقفت عن التركيز في يسوع المسيح كالمُسبب والمُتمم لخلاصك، فأنت في الحقيقة مُعلق بوضع يشبه وضع الفرق الدينية وتعلقها المريض بالقادة، ويجب عليك أن تُكافح من أجل تخليص نفسك من هذا الوضع".


الله قد منح الطبيعة البشرية بما يدعوه آباء الكنيسة autexousion أي قدرة الإختيار الحر وضبط النفس. وكما أن الله يحترم ويترك قدرة الإختيار الحر هذه بلا مساس، هكذا يتوقع منّا أن نفعل نفس الشيء.


يبين الأسقف كاليستوس وير أنه بسبب ذلك، تقليد الكنيسة النسكي يهتم إهتماماً شديداً بإحترام الكرامة والحرية الشخصية للتلاميذ. يجب أن يقود الأب الروحي تلاميذه لا بالقوة بل بالمثال من خلال علاقة شخصية ومحبة متبادلة.


في تعليقه على علاقة المودة المتبادلة هذه، يكتب الأسقف وير ما يلي: "وهنا نلمس أهم نقطة على الإطلاق، وهي السمة الشخصية التي تلهم اللقاء بين التلميذ والمرشد الروحي. الإتصال الشخصي يحمي التلميذ من الناموسية الجامدة، يحميه من الخضوع الخانع للقانون بصورة حرفية. هو يتعلم الطريق لا بواسطة الإلتزام الخارجي للقواعد المكتوبة، بل من خلال رؤية وجه بشري وسماع صوت بشري. وبهذه الطريقة، يكون الأب الروحي - أو الأم الروحية - هو الحارس للحرية التي بحسب الإنجيل" .


يحتقر الله الدكتاتوريين السلطويين، وزعماء الفرق أو العبادات، والآباء أو الأزواج التعسفيين، والمديرين المتعجرفين الذين يريدون فرض قوتهم الخاصة بسحق حرية وهوية الآخرين المعطاة من الله وقمع قدرتهم على الإبداع. الله يريدنا أن نحترم الحرية الإنجيلية التي أعطاها لنا، ونحفظها بلا مساس.


أحد الأسباب لماذا إله الإسلام ليس نفس الإله الذي نعبده نحن، هو أنه لا يحترم إرادة الإنسان الحرَّة. إذا أراد شخص أن يتحول من الإسلام إلى دين آخر، توصي الشريعة الإسلامية بقتله. كيف إذن يكون إله الإسلام بأي حال نفس الإله المسيحي الذي له هذا الإحترام الشديد جداً لعطية الإرادة الحرَّة التي أعطاها لنا؟!




المرجع: كتاب "الحرية المجيدة" (تحت الطبع) للأب أنتوني كونياريس



Reference: "Glorious Liberty of the Children of God" By Anthony Coniaris, Light & Life Publishing.


ترجمة المدونة الآبائية : http://erinipasy.blogspot.com/
​*


----------



## aymonded (5 يوليو 2014)

موضوع مهم للغاية وتم تثبيته للضرورة​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> موضوع مهم للغاية وتم تثبيته للضرورة​


*
فعلا أستاذى هو فعلا موضوع مهم بالذات هذه الأيام ..​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 يوليو 2014)

*ومن له اذنان للسمع فاليسمع ....... 
فعلا .... نحن وصلنا لمرحلة تأليه البعض .....
متناسيين انه ينبغى أن يطاع الله اكثر من الناس .... أيا كان هذا الناس*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ومن له اذنان للسمع فاليسمع .......
> فعلا .... نحن وصلنا لمرحلة تأليه البعض .....
> متناسيين انه ينبغى أن يطاع الله اكثر من الناس .... أيا كان هذا الناس*



*صح يا أبى كلام حضرتك مظبوط ..​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يوليو 2014)

فعلا طاعة محبة متبادلة 
موضوع رائع 
الرب يباركك 
كتبت فاحسنت


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> فعلا طاعة محبة متبادلة
> موضوع رائع
> الرب يباركك
> كتبت فاحسنت



*ويبارك حياتك أخى الحبيب ..​*


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2014)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية
وخاصة في هذه الظروف الحالية
تسلم ايدك ورب المجد يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع في غاية الاهمية
> وخاصة في هذه الظروف الحالية
> تسلم ايدك ورب المجد يبارك خدمتك​


*
ويبارك حياة حضرتك ..
متشكر جدا لمرورك الكريم ..​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 يوليو 2014)

* 
موضوع رائع الرب يسوع لا يوجد مثله اله 
عايز الانسان يخضع له لكن بكل محبه وبكامل اردته  
اختيراتك مميزه دايما استاذى 
تسلم ايديك 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يوليو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *
> موضوع رائع الرب يسوع لا يوجد مثله اله
> عايز الانسان يخضع له لكن بكل محبه وبكامل اردته
> اختيراتك مميزه دايما استاذى
> ...



*يفرح المسيح قلبك ويهبك سلاما ونعمة ..​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 يوليو 2014)

بحب كتير كتابات الاب انتونى
بسيطة وسهلة

مجهود رائع

واحلى تقيم


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يوليو 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بحب كتير كتابات الاب انتونى
> بسيطة وسهلة
> 
> مجهود رائع
> ...



تعيش أستاذى ..
متشكر لحضرتك خالص ..


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 يوليو 2014)

موضوع رائع ونحن لنا اله واحد الا وهو رب المجد يسوع المسيح ونحن الكاثوليك واعذروني على الكلمة لا نؤله القديسة العذراء مريم بل نكرمها ونمدحها ونرنم لها لحبنا العظيم لها وارجو فهم موقفنا فالرب يسوع قد قال لله وحده تسجد واياه وحده تعبد وهذه الاية نعرفها تمام المعرفة وارجو ان لا يفهم اكرامنا واحبنا للقديسة العذراء مريم تاليها لها بل نحن نطلب شفاعتها وننتظر صلواتها لنا عند ابنها ربنا والهنا الرب يسوع المسيح لا اكثر ولا اقل


----------



## انت شبعي (6 يوليو 2014)

موضوع رائع استاذي
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يوليو 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> موضوع رائع استاذي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك



ويبارك حياتك أختى العزيزة ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2014)

*كلاااااااااااااااااااام و خلاص​*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلاااااااااااااااااااام و خلاص​*​


*
يعنى أيه كلام وخلاص ؟ 
هل وصل بنا الحال عندما نسمع أو نقرأ تعليم سليم نقول عليه كلام وخلاص ؟!​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يعنى أيه كلام وخلاص ؟
> هل وصل بنا الحال عندما نسمع أو نقرأ تعليم سليم نقول عليه كلام وخلاص ؟!​*




*هو الكلام دا واقعى فى الكتاب المقدس 

لكن فى عالم المنتديات : لا خالص

لما الواحد يفكر و يسأل : يبقى غلط غلطة عمره 

صح و لا أنا غلطانة ؟؟

و فى منتديات و جروبات مسيحية يعنى مش بعيد عننا و لا حاجة​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو الكلام دا واقعى فى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> لكن فى عالم المنتديات : لا خالص
> 
> ...


*
يا باشمهندسة ..
هل حضرتك بتنتقدى الكلام أم عدم العمل به ؟
هذا الكلام تعليم سليم وصحيح وعليكى وعلى وعلى الجميع أن يعمل به ..
ولكن المفروض أن ننقده هو من يخالف التعليم وليس التعليم ذاته ..​*


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2014)

هو حسب ما فهمت من إيرني - والأخت العزيزة تصحح لي - أنها مش معترضة على التعليم ده خالص، بل بتتكلم على الواقع المُعاش أن مش في حد عايش على هذا المستوى، ففي أرض الواقع بيحصل عكس هذا الكلام...​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 يوليو 2014)

*تمام يا أستاذ أيمن يبقى المفروض ننشر التعليم السليم ..​*


----------



## aymonded (7 يوليو 2014)

مهي أكيد مش معترضة على نشره، بتتكلم عن واقع الناس عايشاه، ومش معنى أننا بنتكلم في واقع مش نقول الصح علشان ننبه الناس يمكن تحس بالخطأ فتصحح المسيرة...
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *تمام يا أستاذ أيمن يبقى المفروض ننشر التعليم السليم ..​*



*أكيد طبعا مش معترضة على نشر التعليم السليم

إنما الناس اللى جاية من برة تشوف كلام و لا أحلى _ تيجى تتعامل مع الناس اللى مؤمنة بنفس هذا التعليم لكن لا تعمل بيه !!!!!!! فيحصل للناس صدمة فى المسيحية كلها 

يبقى على رأى المثل : أسمع كلامك أصدقك أشوف أمورك أتعجب :cry2:

الكلام طبعا مش متوجه ليك  

إنت إنسان محترم و ذوق ​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أكيد طبعا مش معترضة على نشر التعليم السليم
> 
> إنما الناس اللى جاية من برة تشوف كلام و لا أحلى _ تيجى تتعامل مع الناس اللى مؤمنة بنفس هذا التعليم لكن لا تعمل بيه !!!!!!! فيحصل للناس صدمة فى المسيحية كلها
> 
> ...



م.أيرينى ..
كلام حضرتك صحيح ..
ومع ذلك لا نكف أنا وأنتى والجميع فى نشر التعليم السليم ..
وكونى على يقين من يكون سبب عثرة فى الأيمان سيدينه الله ..
والمفروض علينا كأبنا لله أن تظهر فى حياتنا رائحة المسيح الذكية كل حسب قدرته ..


----------

